# Negative Cycle Length of time for hormones to be flushed out after BFN



## Bob bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi,

Our 1st ICSI cycle ended with a BFN.  This was 3 weeks ago.

I never ever suffer from PMT but for the 5-10 days after testing I was an emotional wreck...uncontrollable fits of crying for no apparent reason..honestly thought I was going mad..  

Thankfully this has subsided now but still get bouts of pessamistic sadness from time to time.. Also keep losing my voice and end up croaking although have no soreness in my throat.

This is all very out of character for me so I am putting it down to the vast amounts of hormones that have been pumping round my system the last couple of months(also overstimmed..had 50+ follicles and 23 eggs) 

How long does it take for the hormone residue to to completely exit your system?..I really want to get back to my old happy self so I can look +vely to our next cycle (probably around easter next year)


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Em Lou

I am not a nurse but I thought I would tell you my experiences to see if that will help you a bit.  Firstly though I wanted to offer you a big  . You have been through so much and it must have been so hard for you.  By the sounds of it you overstimulated, I can imagine it was quite painful.

On my first negative cycle i found it took about 6-8 weeks to feel like I was getting back to normal physically and mentally.  

Good luck with your next treatment
Love
Bear
xxx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Em Lou,

So sorry for your BFN - its so hard isn't it.  I found it took me 2 weeks from BFN to start feeling vaguely normal and then about another couple of weeks to start feeling positive & ready to think about trying again.  I too was crying for no reason and couldn't get motivated about anything - basically was very down and depressed.  However, its all just hormones and I'm sure you'll start feeling yourself again soon.

I wish you all the luck in the world for your next attempt, its a real rollercoaster, but hope your dreams come true soon.   

Love
Hope2
xxx


----------

